# Epson p400 DTG error lights and code



## Daniel James (Nov 14, 2019)

I have just purchased my first DTG printer, I use the Epson SCP400 running a CISS, after install of the printer nothing happens as I get error code 00C1 and 2 lights flashing on the unit (ink level and paper jam) 

Does anybody have a work around I may be missing to get the printer set up.

Thanks!


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

It is the most commonly found errors in Epson printers.
Solution:-
1. First, remove the ink cartridge and re-install it properly.
2. You may face issues while installing the ink cartridges properly. If you are a beginner. Check out some videos in youtube(maybe this video can help you, or follow the instruction manual.
3. Try reconfiguring the Epson printer to Default.
4. You may also contact the customer service.


----------

